# akeda Trend DS 400 DT JIG



## Shortcut (Jan 25, 2010)

Good evening and a Happy new year Gentlemen....

Just got a Trend version of this jig.

Can anyone tell me... when doing lap dovetails and setting the pin depth in the drawer front in the horizontal clamp.....
my instructions say use the drawer side to set the depth, pulling the drawer front out till it is flush with the drawer side when it is pushed up against the back fence.

If I do this the dovetail in the drawer side (pin) is far too deep.

I can rectify this by setting the drawer front further back. but are the instructions incorrect or am I doing something wrong in my set up.

Thanks to all.
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Trend

=========



Shortcut said:


> Good evening and a Happy new year Gentlemen....
> 
> Just got a Trend version of this jig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shortcut (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank's Bob ..but not much help as none of the links show what I am asking.
Are there any Akeda jig users out there that can let me know how they set the depth for drawer sides on a lapped dovetail????
Thank's 
Mike


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

This may be a terminology issue to start with, in my Akeda manual I do not find the term "lapped dovetail" only "blind dovetail" and "through dovetail". What you describe sounds like you refer to the "blind dovetail". If this is the case than the way you set the pin depth in the drawer front is correct. The Akeda manual suggest that you run a test piece and make adjustments as necessary, which is what you are doing. Perhaps I can figure out how to operate the scanner add copy parts of the Akeda manual for you.

You can PM me later and I can let you know how I am doing with the scanner.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Mike,

Try going to the akeda web site - the animated video on there are quite helpful.

Greg


----------

